# Harley Night Train.



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

A few photos of my Harley.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Once again...beautiful work. Still would like more information on how you go about making hoses, belts that fit pulleys, plug wires, etc.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

*Hoses & belts.*



burkhome said:


> Once again...beautiful work. Still would like more information on how you go about making hoses, belts that fit pulleys, plug wires, etc.


I use a thin piece of wire bent to the shape of the pipes etc and then I 
cut the thin strips of wood and soak them in water overnight next i make a mould of the shape of the pipe and clamp the thin strips of wood in the mould till they dry and they keep their shape when dry
easy,
Mel.


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

those are pretty slick, any chance of seeing you do a build on here of a bike like these?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Excellent work I love them :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

wow that's nice. almost looks like you could ride it


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Exquisite work! Your attention to details is excellent! Way to go.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!! Looks like kenbo and buggyman have some competition. 
Would also like to see a build on one. 
Nice work!!!!


----------



## jentorres (May 31, 2013)

Really really well done!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Do you have an APPROX. number of hours to build a bike like this?

Super cool, 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't know what to say. I'm speechless. Unreal work.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Freakin' awesome work!


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

*hoses ,belts.*



burkhome said:


> Once again...beautiful work. Still would like more information on how you go about making hoses, belts that fit pulleys, plug wires, etc.



here is a photo of the moulds i use to shape the pipes etc.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

*BSA Sloper*



davesplane said:


> those are pretty slick, any chance of seeing you do a build on here of a bike like these?


I have some photos of the BSA build I will see how i master the computer & I will post some.

Mel.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

Smith Brother said:


> Do you have an APPROX. number of hours to build a bike like this?
> 
> Super cool,
> 
> Dale in Indy


 after i drew up the plans i started on the BSA about the 2nd of march
& I have nearly finished the bike & when thats done I will start on the sidecar. i put in about 6 to 7 hours a day nearly every day if i can.

Mel.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

*BSA Sloper Build.*

Some photos of the BSA build for you Davesplane.

Mel.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

*more BSA build*

some more of the build progress.
mel.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

*BSA build.*

The last till i finish the bike.

mel.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Your sick diamond!!!!! I hate you. 
No man!!!! It's unbelievable to say the least. Mighty fine detail. TFS


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

diamondt said:


> I use a thin piece of wire bent to the shape of the pipes etc and then I
> cut the thin strips of wood and soak them in water overnight next i make a mould of the shape of the pipe and clamp the thin strips of wood in the mould till they dry and they keep their shape when dry
> easy,
> Mel.


 "Easy" might not be the word I use to describe your technique. Quite wonderful work. My fingers quiver as I look at the detail of your models.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

That just doesn't seem possible. Outstanding work!


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE PICS DIAMOND!! 
that is pretty awesome work you have done these bikes.


----------



## Salmon_Ears (Mar 20, 2013)

As a former Night Train owner, I enthusiastically applaud this awesomeness


----------

